# Irregular watering



## Leo Schordje (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a little demonstration of what can happen if you dry your Paphs out hard during bud formation. It is important to be consistent about checking to see if your Paphs need water. I have bloomed this Paph (gardneri x malipoense) before, it bloomed normal last year. Yuck, a word you never want to hear the AOS judges utter. 







versus what it should look like


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2008)

BUT it bloomed, could have blasted! I'm really impressed with the Hideki Okuyama I got last summer, highly recommend!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2008)

What a difference. Nice hybrid, at any rate!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, Looks better than what I get, water or not! Eric


----------



## swamprad (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm always so afraid I'm going to overwater, I usually err on the dry side. Thanks for the reminder! 

I have all my orchids (except the slippers) in semi-hydro, no fear of overwatering.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 10, 2008)

swamprad said:


> I'm always so afraid I'm going to overwater, I usually err on the dry side. Thanks for the reminder!



Ditto for me...must be careful....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2008)

Underwater!? Hahahahahahhahahahahahhaha!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2008)

woof (to first picture)

very nice! (to second picture)


----------



## etex (Dec 8, 2009)

Leo- Thanks for the demonstration! The second picture looks much better!! Diane


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting comparison! TY Leo!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2009)

It's nice you isolated the issue Leo and were able to share. Otherwise, we could of thought genetics was playing a part in it.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> It's nice you isolated the issue Leo and were able to share. Otherwise, we could of thought genetics was playing a part in it.



I'm not absolutely sure genetics wasn't involved, but I am pretty sure this is the clone that had bloomed 'normal' when I got it in in bud a couple years earlier.


----------

